# makrelenangeln scheveningen



## makrele123 (6. Juli 2007)

hallo,
ich wollte fragen,ob die makrelen in scheveningen schon laufen??denn ich will in den nächsten tagen nach holland fahren.
mfg daniel


----------



## Wallerschreck (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: makrelenangeln scheveningen*

ich war anfang Juni dort. Ausbeute bescheiden haben mit 8 Mann gerademal 25 Makrelen gefangen. ich würd noch bis August warten.


----------



## makrele123 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: makrelenangeln scheveningen*

hi,
wer war denn schon diesen monat da???
mfg daniel


----------



## makrele123 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: makrelenangeln scheveningen*

hallo,
war noch keiner da???


----------



## makrele123 (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: makrelenangeln scheveningen*

hallo,
war wirklich noch keiner da???;+;+;+


----------



## makrele123 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: makrelenangeln scheveningen*

hallo,
war bis jetzt keiner da???;+;+;+;+;+;+


----------



## koksbirne (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: makrelenangeln scheveningen*

Bisher noch nich aber werd so in 1-2 wochen nach scheveningen fahren um auf makrele zu gehen dann kann ich berichten


----------



## brandungsbummler (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: makrelenangeln scheveningen*

will anfang august mal hin, weiss aber noch nicht mit welcher reederei, mit wem willst du denn fahren? trip soll nicht mehr so gut sein habe ich mir sagen lassen....stimmt das?


----------



## wallerangler (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: makrelenangeln scheveningen*

trip kannst du vergessen mit denen war ich letztes jahr draußen , alle anderen haben gefangen nur nicht die aungler die mit trip unterwegs waren . ich werde nächstes wochenende mal auf makrele gehen dieses mal mit der rederij groen mal sehen wie die so sind , kann aber nur besser sein wie bei trip


----------



## koksbirne (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: makrelenangeln scheveningen*

Ja aber trip weiss ja net aber wenn ich zusammen mit holländern aufn boot bin dann traut der käptn sich eh nich ne rundfahrt zu machen hab ich schon von mehreren gehört also nich chartern sondern in der woche da aufs schiff da sind dann auch einheimische und dann trauen die sich net ne rundfahrt zu machen

grußß
Jens


----------



## makrele123 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: makrelenangeln scheveningen*

ich hoffe mal ,dass das wetter besser wird,denn dann bin ich auch in holland.dieses we soll es ja besser werden:vik:aber ob man das noch glauben soll


----------



## brandungsbummler (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: makrelenangeln scheveningen*

Wir wollen uns am 2.8 mit ca. 5 oder 6 Leutchen unter die Eingeborenen mischen, dann soll das ja wohl klappen, mal schauen, mit welchem Schiff ich jetzt fahre hängt wohl auch davon ab was noch buchbar ist, hab auf jeden Fall keine Lust mit nem Reisebus voll angetrunkenen Hammerwerfern aufs Schiff zu gehn hab nen netten Link gefunden und werde da noch ein bißchen schnüffeln: http://www.snuffelboet.nl/sportvis_info/

weitere Infos folgen oder werden dankend entgegen genommen
Gruß vom Bummler


----------



## makrele123 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: makrelenangeln scheveningen*

hallo

war einer schon da???


----------



## brandungsbummler (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: makrelenangeln scheveningen*



wallerangler schrieb:


> trip kannst du vergessen mit denen war ich letztes jahr draußen , alle anderen haben gefangen nur nicht die aungler die mit trip unterwegs waren . ich werde nächstes wochenende mal auf makrele gehen dieses mal mit der rederij groen mal sehen wie die so sind , kann aber nur besser sein wie bei trip


Hallo Waller Wie war es denn mit den Schiffen von Groen? Ist das was ? Skipper und Schiff i. O.?
Gruß vom Bummler


----------



## Achim71 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: makrelenangeln scheveningen*

Ich war am 30/06/2010 in Scheveningen wir waren mit der Trip Junior unterwegs. Ich muss sagen so gut wie es in diesem Jahr war, war es die letzten fünf Jahre nicht es war keiner an Bord der nicht min. 100 Fische gefangen hatte.


----------



## Achim71 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: makrelenangeln scheveningen*

Wichtig!!
Wenn jemand aus der nähe von Aachen nach Scheveningen fährt bitte bitte bei mir melden würde gern nochmal fahren.


----------



## TobiEssenRuhr (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: makrelenangeln scheveningen*

Da muss ich den ander Boardies auch zustimmen
wenn du ein Schiff in Holland gechartert hast bist du als deutscher eh verloren da sie echt mit dir spazieren fahren.
hab das selber jetzt 3 mal mitgemacht und misch mich auch nur noch mit unter die holländer.:g

Mfg

p.s. bin übrigens nächste woch da !
       ich berichte wie es war


----------



## pinky666 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: makrelenangeln scheveningen*

@all
Was ich hier teilweise lese, stimmt mich doch nachdenklich|kopfkrat
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein Skipper absichtlich nur in der Gegend rumeiert, ohne einen Schwarm finden zu wollen! Die wollen/müssen ihre Kunden zufriedenstellen, damit sie wiederkommen, das sichert nämlich ihre Arbeitsplätze!
Vor allem, wenn man keine Monopolstellung hat, und noch 2 (oder sind's 3) Reedereien vom gleichen Hafen aus fahren ;+


----------

